# Star Trek and NTs



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

Here's an interesting article on Spock and NTs:
Spock: Ambassador For A Rational’s Utopia « Promethean Fields


----------



## peddroelm (Feb 23, 2011)

Star Trek fan with Data as favourite TV character as a kid - go figure


----------



## talemin (Jul 4, 2010)

Trainwreck said:


> and if I'm not mistaken, the majority of his free time is spent in his room on his own personal computer that he designed himself because it can process faster and he can work more efficiently on it. Star Trek has a bad enough reputation as is for being boring, so logically, rather than showing Data in his room computing away, Data is shown a biased amount of times interacting with people, seeing as his interactions are inquisitive, somewhat awkward, and therefore endearing to the viewer.


This could be applied to Picard as well, and you dubbed him as an E, am I right? :S. 

ENTP should have a strong Ti as well (you tell me!), and the dom Ne could be his 'fake' Fe when interacting with people...he's always aware of tiny clues on body language of others. We can see too little of his Ne at 'work' because as science officer T is more useful...but there was that one episode when he received a command and had this great idea from a tiny input and really really had to apply it where his behaviour screamed 'ENTP ENTP' to me XD.
And don't tell me 'scriptwriters always change', if one is canon all are and all must be considered .

But you could be right due to the last two functions...I can see Data a lot more aware of his Si than Se, and Fi as a shadow is not at all a bad idea.
I want a functions PerC expert who is also a trekkie here...

Now, we are OT. Again. I think the OP idea is well verified


----------



## Trainwreck (Sep 14, 2010)

talemin said:


> This could be applied to Picard as well, and you dubbed him as an E, am I right? :S.
> 
> 
> ENTP should have a strong Ti as well *(you tell me!)*, and the dom Ne could be his 'fake' Fe when interacting with people...


I did indeed said that some extroverted personalities are somewhat introverted (in terms of the amount of time they spend interacting), and my strong Ti, as you pointed out, comes from me being very borderline E/INTP. I honestly feel like my Ti and Ne are used 50/50. I pretty much 'chose' ENTP because I rather like the free-wheeling-bad-boy-intellectual-thing.



talemin said:


> he's always aware of tiny clues on body language of others. We can see too little of his Ne at 'work' because as science officer T is more useful...but there was that one episode when he received a command and had this great idea from a tiny input and really really had to apply it where his behaviour screamed 'ENTP ENTP' to me XD.
> And don't tell me 'scriptwriters always change', if one is canon all are and all must be considered .



Speaking in terms of dominant function, I most definitely wouldn't call Data Ne dominant. Data is most often used for his analytical prowess rather than his idea generation, and yes, that function is definitely there. I would say him being a science officer confirms my Ti dominant theory rather than explaining the lack of emphasis from the writers on his Ne. I think logically an Ne dominant would NOT become a science officer and if Data were an ENTP he would've pursued more command opportunities, especially considering the length of time he's spent in Starfleet.

I think Lore is the much better Soong Android choice for ENTP, seeing as Lore is a rule-breaking schemer and a somewhat lazy, yet brilliant opportunist, rather than a clean, diligent, and obedient analyzer.


----------



## talemin (Jul 4, 2010)

Trainwreck said:


> I think Lore is the much better Soong Android choice for ENTP, seeing as Lore is a rule-breaking schemer and a somewhat lazy, yet brilliant opportunist, rather than a clean, diligent, and obedient analyzer.


This is a very good point, I didn't think separate the 'android' parts from the 'Data' parts, when we had a comparison term as he is not unique.
Ok, INTP.


----------

